# Apache zerstört PHP-Dateien



## Sasser (31. März 2011)

Guten Abend!

Ich hatte heute auf meinem Webserver das Problem, dass bei 3 Projekten eine weiße Seite angezeigt wurde. Daraufhin habe ich mir jeweils die index.php heruntergeladen, sowie alle anderen Dateien und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass in jeder PHP-Datei alle Zeilen hintereinander waren.

Ich habe dann jeweils die Dateien aus der Sicherung heraus neu hochgeladen und musste das gleiche Phänomen feststellen. Die Dateien wurden die letzten Tage nicht geändert, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass der Apache die Dateien zerstört.

Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir vielleicht helfen, das Problem zu beheben? Ich konnte nirgends etwas dazu finden...

*EDIT*

Nachdem ich den Webserver komplett neu gestartet habe und die Dateien neu hochgeladen habe, funktioniert es nun wieder und die Dateien werden nicht mehr zerstört.

Es wäre trotzdem interessant zu wissen, warum dies passiert ist!?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. April 2011)

Hallo Sasser,

das von dir beschriebene Phaenomen haengt damit zusammen, dass Windows und Linux unterschiedliche Zeilenenden verwenden.

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------



## Sasser (6. April 2011)

Ja aber es hat vorher auch funktioniert und funktioniert nun auch wieder!?

Und dies kann aber auch nicht erklären, warum einige Projekte komplett verschont blieben. Denn es wurden alle unter Windows programmiert...


----------

